# Please help me decide what to do with my hair....



## thebeautybible (Jun 20, 2011)

I need some advice about what I should do with this mop on my head. *Problem 1 is that I am terrified of going to the hairdressers and don't have a consistent place I go, and Problem 2 is that I have no idea what I should do with this mop I call my hair. Should I go blonder (thinking grey toned ash blonde) or brown? Should I let it grow long again or get a bob??? *
  	here is my hairstyles over the past few years...





 

 



2008 saw me go from a mid length weird blonde colour (eewwww) to taking a huge chop and going to an asymmetric blonde bob with a think blunt fringe. I liked it for a while but sometimes I just felt to boyish. So I started growing it out then dyed it a mid brown and started growing out my fringe, which, anyone who has ever grown out a fringe will know, its the biggest pain in the ass ever!​ 

 

 



Throughout 2009 I continued to grow my hair and keep it in the browns. At one point it got really dark which was way too harsh for my pale face. I managed to grow it really long and it was in good condition. I also got a good set of clip in extensions (pik 4) which I loved for nights out. I think I quite like the little side fringe thing I have going on here. (ignore the last pik, that should have been 2008, oopses)​ 

 



I kept on growing it in 2010 and wanted long, all one length hair. I got it pretty long then got fed up and got the chop again! I got a bob and asked for a sweeping side fringe but the hairdresser messed it up and the fringe was awful!​ 

 




 So at first I hated my bob and straight away decided to grow it again. I left it brown for a little while then got it blonde. The blonde got a tiny bit darker then I have done nothing to it now for a few months. The last picture is how it looks now, not very pretty!​ ​ I find it so hard to decide what to do with my hair, and I know its only hair and it will grow back but it is so important to me. Some people loved my long hair, others said it swamped my tiny face. Some people loved when I got my brown bob in the end of 2010 then loved the blonde too.​ ​ *Please help me guys and let me know what you think I should go for and what I suit best. Should I grow it or get a bob again? Blonde or brown? *​ 


​


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 25, 2011)

I like your hair blond! What if you cut your hair like the bob you had in 2008, but did side bangs instead of blunt? That type of bangs I find is easier to keep nice by myself than the blunt bangs!


----------



## thebeautybible (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks for the advice. Most people seem to say a bob and blonde


----------



## amoona (Jun 25, 2011)

In the 2011 picture grouping Iike the second pic (with the pink shirt) so I think a bob would also look great on you. Plus it cuts down on styling time haha. I like you as a blond and a brunette but it's summer so go blond. You can always go brunette in the fall if you want a change.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2011)

i think a blonde bob with sweeping fringe would look beautiful on you


----------



## Meisje (Jul 10, 2011)

I like the longer brunette styles, but color aside there's no doubt that you look great with bangs.


----------



## thebeautybible (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks guys. hopefully going to make an appointment this weekend


----------

